# AKFF BUDGEWOI TRIP - NOV 9-11



## Davey G

OK, after a few false starts we are now locked in for Budgewoi for the weekend of Nov 9 (Fri) - 11th (Sunday)

THis is the caravan park we will be staying at http://www.cchp.com.au/hp_site/parks/budgewoi.html

The park is lakefront and only a short drive to offshore at Norah Head.

Heres what they have available (as at 14/9)

_We have three different cabins styles available for the dates requested. We have 9 cabins available, details as follows:

Kingfisher cabin: Sleeps 4 people. This cabin has 2 bedrooms, both rooms having a Queen size bed. Fully self-contained including spa bath, water views, reverse-cycle air-conditioning and Foxtel. (We have two available).

The price for the required dates is $325.00 for our weekend package. This package allows you to check in from midday on the Friday and to check out up to 5pm on the Sunday.

Ibis cabin: Sleeps 6 people. This cabin has 2 bedrooms, one room with a queen size bed and the other room has four bunks. Fully self-contained including spa bath, water views, reverse cycle air-conditioning and Foxtel. (We have 3 available). The weekend package is $275.00 for up to four people.

Sheerwater cabins: Sleeps 6 people. This cabin has same room layout as the Ibis. Fully self-contained, reverse cycle-air conditioning and Foxtel. (We have 4 available). The weekend package for up to four people is $250.00.
Please note all cabins have linen supplied for four people.

If cabins have more than four people (except Kingfishers) there is an additional cost per person. The costs are as follows: Extra adult 16years and older is: $8.00, and 6-16 years is an extra $4.00 per night.

We also have powered camping sites in our park and the cost for two people per night is $24.00. Any additional people per site per night, the above fees apply_

For bookings call 02 4390 9019 or email [email protected]

ps. I've booked one of the Ibis cabins


----------



## colzinho

I'll be there, cabin share anyone?


----------



## rawprawn

I'll be there. I'll paddel around to camp site.


----------



## Peril

rawprawn said:


> I'll be there. I'll paddel around to camp site.


Greg, Figured we'd be paddling through the channel into Lake Budgewoi to meet you. Haven't heard anything about the fishing in Lake Munmorah.

I'll be there


----------



## justcrusin

I'll be there. should be some fun. Don't know yet wether i'll just drive up each day or camp.

Cheers dave


----------



## Hobie Sports

I'll be there work pending. It should be a winner.


----------



## mmalss

Hi Guys & Girls,

I'm fairly new to this forum and to this sport. I've learnt a lot and had many a laugh trolling through some of the postings so I've been looking for the opportunity to get involved and meet some of you. This trip sounds like a lot of fun so I have booked the family into one of the Kingfisher cabins. I'm looking forward to meeting you guys and having a fish in what looks like a great spot.

Cheers Mick


----------



## rawprawn

Peril said:


> rawprawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there. I'll paddel around to camp site.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg, Figured we'd be paddling through the channel into Lake Budgewoi to meet you. Haven't heard anything about the fishing in Lake Munmorah.
> 
> I'll be there
Click to expand...

Munmorah is an interesting spot. I don't know anybody fishes it. I'm convinced the fish are there I just need to find out where. It big flat and featureless so it's difficult to know were to start. It is also one of the better prawning lakes, so the feed is there.

I often fish the entrance to LM from the Western channel and catch good Bream and Flathead. If you read the accounts from the old fishos in the attached you will see what I mean about potential.

http://www.clw.csiro.au/publications/te ... r40-98.pdf

If I get time between now and then I may a few probing trips to see if I can find anything in LM


----------



## fisherdan

I go away for a few days and the whole world changes!!! 

I'm there, wherever it ends up being!


----------



## MangoX

Should be a starter for this one 

hope to see some offshore action around that area as well..


----------



## rawprawn

MangoX said:


> Should be a starter for this one
> 
> hope to see some offshore action around that area as well..


There are plenty of reefs and a island close to shore and some further out (1-2km) which usually offer some action.

If they don't perform whilst you are there, just remember it's all Perils fault.

If I had Google Earth I'd post a pick of the area and shao you where they are. But I dont so bad luck :wink:


----------



## MangoX

Im up for sharing a cabin....if anyone is interested


----------



## Pauly

Happy to share a cabin....


----------



## fisherdan

Will share, though I'm not easy!


----------



## Angles

Keen to catch up with you guys for a fish - Might be able to sneek in a day fish 8) - see what I can do  Hope to see you there for one of the days
Phil


----------



## rawprawn

Angles said:


> Keen to catch up with you guys for a fish - Might be able to sneek in a day fish 8) - see what I can do  Hope to see you there for one of the days
> Phil


It would be great if you could. Look forward to catching up


----------



## Davey G

OK folks. its only 1 month till the next NSW AKFF group trip at beautiful downtown BUDGEWOI :shock: :shock: :shock: I've never been there but apparently you're not a local unless you have two heads :shock: :? :shock: It should be ....interesting.

So, just trying to get an idea of who's coming to this shindig and how many we can expect?

So far - tentaive list is:

DAvey G
Rawprawn
JustCrusin
Redphoenix
On The Edge
Kraley
Colzhino
MMalss
FisherDan
MangoX
Occy?
Peril?
Angles?

So, if you're planning on coming but aren't listed above, please let us know here. Thanks.


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWR03dkIAAA/fgAAQQKcACABiEAA/758gIABqIp4k9I9IbUBphANT1NQaNNqADRhDFAas4iBBZwFaB8ze+J3ukUo5iGgrWZ4i1AVkyo1I90ST5+qq9BkouYonoEF7nlo1NgrXgg0tyS4k/iDXAkWDbKm/4u5IpwoSA6buyEA=


----------



## Peril

Pretty sure I'll make it. Nothing booked yet though. Will confirm closer to date


----------



## rawprawn

Davey G said:


> OK folks. its only 1 month till the next NSW AKFF group trip at beautiful downtown BUDGEWOI :shock: :shock: :shock: I've never been there but apparently you're not a local unless you have two heads :shock: :? :shock: It should be ....interesting.


Having more than one head in Budgewoi is not unusual.

I'm hearing reports that they are getting some perch in the lake :shock: Flatties also seem to the starting to warm.


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfcYoikAAAlfgAAQQCMACAADEAAebZ6AIABQoNGjQZAaEU8oejU9T1PUb1I9RDnfMSl5IO4uhM6FgNjISV9LsWr6n5FTaFZUssHsZfi7kinChIe4xRFI


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## justcrusin

Some of my stink boat mates have been getting good flatties and bream at the entrance too. Need fresh prawns but.

Getting close

Cheers Dave


----------



## fisherdan

Can't wait!

Who needs a roomy? or a lift?


----------



## JT

Count me in DaveyG.

JT


----------



## MangoX

OK guys

I've booked a Sheerwater cabin for the weekend package $250 for 4 (sleeps up to 6).
Check in at 12.00 Friday and check out Sunday 5.00
Apparently its the last cabin available.

who is interested in sharing ?

I need an answer asap as they need the deposit.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Peril

MangoX said:


> OK guys
> 
> I've booked a Sheerwater cabin for the weekend package $250 for 4 (sleeps up to 6).
> Check in at 12.00 Friday and check out Sunday 5.00
> Apparently its the last cabin available.
> 
> who is interested in sharing ?
> 
> I need an answer asap as they need the deposit.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


I'll join you Steve, check PMs


----------



## justcrusin

That would be easier for me too Steve, I'll PM you

Cheers Dave


----------



## colzinho

Steve, count me in to share too if there's still space


----------



## Angles

Hi DaveyG
sorry for the sluggish (extremely) reply to confirm my attendance - I'm still only a good chance @ this stage 8) Can't do more than that at this point but i'm working on at least getting there for a paddle at some point over the weekend.


----------



## rawprawn

I originally put this info up for Colzinho on another post for his recon trip this weekend. Some of you may also find it useful for the up coming trip.

Tuggerah Lakes

I have attached a Google map for your reference. It is a general guide to what's where. It is buy no means comprehensive. I mostly target Bream and Flathead in the lakes so these are what I have mentioned specifically. Most common east coast estuarine species can be found in the lakes including Whiting, Black Bream/ Luderick etc etc.

Since the channel has been opened and deepened by the long weekend floods there is apparently some other species making there way into the lake ATM including Jew Fish and Perch. I'm yet to see any but reports from the locals are they are there. The local commercial fishers netted two Great Whites in the lakes (I have the photos) a few years ago. They where only juveniles at 2m but it gives you some indication of what can enter the system looking for an easy feed if it wants to.

We will be situated up the northern end of the lakes away from the more popular and well known haunts such as the Entrance. There are plenty of fish in the lakes the trick is knowing where they are as the lakes are largely shallow and featureless to the untrained eye.

Because of the depth of the lakes I haven't had a need for a sounder. I use what my eyes and experience tell me is a good spot for fish. Don't write off the shallows/flats some of my best Bream have been caught walking the flats (Gatsey can confirm this). Flathead also sit just off the edge of the flats where the water drains off into the channel. Weed beds are plentiful and fishing the edges of these or the sandy patches in between the weed can also provide fish if you don't mind regularly defowling your trebles. Poppers will also do well hear. Trolling the channels can also be productive.

Lake Munmorah is unknown to me as I have not fished it yet. It's the lake the van park is situated on. It is the deepest of the lakes and is full of prawns at the right time of year. The fish will be there I just can't say where. If you know your fishing you will know where to look. I'll be starting by trawling the edge of the weed beds closest to shore. I'm going to use this trip as an opportunity to explore it and see if I can't find some fish.

History

If you interested in some of the history of the lakes as told by some of the oldest commercial fishing families you may find this link interesting. You may also get some helpful tips. http://www.clw.csiro.au/publications/te ... r40-98.pdf

The Ocean / Outside Options

Outside the options are also good. There are a number of really close reefs and also some further out but within easy paddling distance. Trolling around the rocks further up the coast towards Catherine Hill Bay is also a good option (Gatsey and JT have some experience with this). Norah Head boat ramp has a small ramp off the side of the main ramp which runs directly onto the beach. You can reverse down this ramp and drop you yak directly off onto the sand. Whilst there is no shortage of closer beaches to launch from most will involve you having to get your yak over the dunes via walkways to access the beach.


----------



## Davey G

OK, time for some important announcements!!! *ONLY 3 weeks to go.*

*SAILING SCENE* http://www.sailingscene.com.au have again generously come forward and offered to support this AKFF weekend. A big thankyou to Pauly (On the Edge) who has generously donated around $500 in prizes which will be handed out over the weekend. These prizes, along with other AKFF goodies will be awarded not only to the best fishermen/women but also to those who make us laugh the hardest, have the best Tales of Woe, end up upside down in the surf and generally stuff things up whilst trying to impersonate kayak fishermen.. :shock:

Paul/Sailing Scene will also have several 'demo / loaner' kayaks along on the weekend and he has offered those who wish to have a test paddle / pedal the opportunity to try them out. As these will no doubt be popular, if you wish to have a demo of any of the Hobie range, please PM Paul and he will book you in a time.. FYI - I've already 'baggsed' the pink girls one with flowers on the side from 10-11am... :shock: :?

I'm looking forward to meeting some new faces and catching up with old ones during the weekend. Also - if you're a newby and apprehensive about coming along for your first AKFF group trip, please let me assure you that we're all FAIRLY normal and happy to welcome any new faces.

Look forward to seeing you all there.

Cheers.


----------



## justcrusin

> please let me assure you that we're all FAIRLY normal


Fairly normal except your 10 foot 4 inchs tall and all us hobie peddlers look like Swishy McTavers, except i have a spare tire and my arms are shriveling










:lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## fisherdan

Ooh ooh! Paul, make sure the Scotty Powerlock 230 that I'm gonna win comes with the extension!!! ooh I can't wait! Don't worry I'll bring my tools to fit it!!!


----------



## Davey G

AS with previous trips, how does everyone feel about having a pizza night on the Friday evening?. We'll arrange some pizzas/soft drinks etc. Probably $10 a head. BYO grog.

The campground is going to set up a marquee for us with chairs and tables etc so we'll have our own area.

This is always a good way to meet fellow AKFFers and put some faces to the names.

Whos in? Any special requests?


----------



## Peril

I'm in. Anchovies, no pineapple. Seeing as this one always gets ignored, I'll have whatever is there


----------



## Davey G

Peril said:


> I'm in. Anchovies, no pineapple. Seeing as this one always gets ignored, I'll have whatever is there


Anchovies?? Planning on saving some money on bait are we Dave??  Clever thinking!

I'll order a special anchovy, salami, onion and pickle pizza for you. :? And I'll also stay upwind on the weekend. :shock:


----------



## rawprawn

There is a Domios just down the road from the park. Don't know if I will get there on Friday night, depends if I'm working in the city or not that day. Tackle shop and take away and pub also only 5 min stroll from the park.


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## MangoX

mmm......pizza.....










any for me is fine


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcC19YEAAArbgAAQQKMAEBCgL+PfECAAVFGhoAAACKbKaB6TT1G0j1PIUxC46L8jMFDRbFyFI9zNrRWaSvJ1FwjuIKetXPCPJs/4u5IpwoSGBa+sCA==


----------



## justcrusin

I'm in for Pizza two.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Pauly

Me and Barnsey for pizza ...... Meatlovers, supreme ..... really anything...


----------



## JT

justcrusin32 said:


> please let me assure you that we're all FAIRLY normal
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly normal except your 10 foot 4 inchs tall and all us hobie peddlers look like Swishy McTavers, except i have a spare tire and my arms are shriveling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers Dave
Click to expand...

Clearly this guy is a new Hobie owner....just a week or 2 is my guess. Anyone that has used the mirage drive for longer is way bigger than that 8)

JT


----------



## Davey G

OK team.. Only a week and a bit till Budgewoi. Does anyone have a clue as to what sort of fishing is on offer?

I've looked at Google Earth and the lake looks pretty featureless apart from the channell area near the van park. I'll be trying the lake and offshore, but ideally want a few options in case the lakes proves fruitless or the weather is crappy. Does anyone know if theres any protected spots such as creeks etc?

Rawprawn/JC32 - you guys are the locals here...whats the story?


----------



## Peril

Lake Budgewoi has productive weedy flats on its NE side, not far from the channel to Lake Munmorah. On the NW side is a hot water outlet from the power station that fishes well. A little bit further around is Wallarah Ck, which has the usual estuary species and may hold some bass further up. The channel between the lakes definitely holds blackfish - the nearby weedbeds should as well


----------



## Davey G

I'm guessing bream, flatties and whiting in the lake. Any other species? Anyone know whether it holds nippers or poddy mullet?


----------



## justcrusin

lots of blue swimmers in the lake at xmas time so i guess they should be there now. There are pockets of EP's in the lake but they can be hard to find. All i have caught near that channel is blackfish but the host of regulars should be there. There has been lots of 40-45cm flatties taken around the entrance at the minute.

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn

Davey G said:


> OK team.. Only a week and a bit till Budgewoi. Does anyone have a clue as to what sort of fishing is on offer?
> 
> I've looked at Google Earth and the lake looks pretty featureless apart from the channell area near the van park. I'll be trying the lake and offshore, but ideally want a few options in case the lakes proves fruitless or the weather is crappy. Does anyone know if theres any protected spots such as creeks etc?
> 
> Rawprawn/JC32 - you guys are the locals here...whats the story?


Read my previouse post over the page. I have provied you with all you need including a google map................... Honestly I dont know why I bother some times :roll: :twisted:


----------



## rawprawn

rawprawn said:


> I originally put this info up for Colzinho on another post for his recon trip this weekend. Some of you may also find it useful for the up coming trip.
> 
> Tuggerah Lakes
> 
> I have attached a Google map for your reference. It is a general guide to what's where. It is buy no means comprehensive. I mostly target Bream and Flathead in the lakes so these are what I have mentioned specifically. Most common east coast estuarine species can be found in the lakes including Whiting, Black Bream/ Luderick etc etc.
> 
> Since the channel has been opened and deepened by the long weekend floods there is apparently some other species making there way into the lake ATM including Jew Fish and Perch. I'm yet to see any but reports from the locals are they are there. The local commercial fishers netted two Great Whites in the lakes (I have the photos) a few years ago. They where only juveniles at 2m but it gives you some indication of what can enter the system looking for an easy feed if it wants to.
> 
> We will be situated up the northern end of the lakes away from the more popular and well known haunts such as the Entrance. There are plenty of fish in the lakes the trick is knowing where they are as the lakes are largely shallow and featureless to the untrained eye.
> 
> Because of the depth of the lakes I haven't had a need for a sounder. I use what my eyes and experience tell me is a good spot for fish. Don't write off the shallows/flats some of my best Bream have been caught walking the flats (Gatsey can confirm this). Flathead also sit just off the edge of the flats where the water drains off into the channel. Weed beds are plentiful and fishing the edges of these or the sandy patches in between the weed can also provide fish if you don't mind regularly defowling your trebles. Poppers will also do well hear. Trolling the channels can also be productive.
> 
> Lake Munmorah is unknown to me as I have not fished it yet. It's the lake the van park is situated on. It is the deepest of the lakes and is full of prawns at the right time of year. The fish will be there I just can't say where. If you know your fishing you will know where to look. I'll be starting by trawling the edge of the weed beds closest to shore. I'm going to use this trip as an opportunity to explore it and see if I can't find some fish.
> 
> History
> 
> If you interested in some of the history of the lakes as told by some of the oldest commercial fishing families you may find this link interesting. You may also get some helpful tips. http://www.clw.csiro.au/publications/te ... r40-98.pdf
> 
> The Ocean / Outside Options
> 
> Outside the options are also good. There are a number of really close reefs and also some further out but within easy paddling distance. Trolling around the rocks further up the coast towards Catherine Hill Bay is also a good option (Gatsey and JT have some experience with this). Norah Head boat ramp has a small ramp off the side of the main ramp which runs directly onto the beach. You can reverse down this ramp and drop you yak directly off onto the sand. Whilst there is no shortage of closer beaches to launch from most will involve you having to get your yak over the dunes via walkways to access the beach.


This ring any bells?


----------



## colzinho

sorry Raw didn't ever make that trip, work is going off for me the last fortnight. But the info won't go to waste in sure next week


----------



## rawprawn

Lets hope we catch some fish. I havent snagged even a stick the last two weeks in the lake. I dont know whats going on :?


----------



## Peril

rawprawn said:


> Lets hope we catch some fish. I havent snagged even a stick the last two weeks in the lake. I dont know whats going on :?


At the very least we can be entertained by bagging you out Greg


----------



## Davey G

For those who want to test their skills in the surf we are also planning to have a 'fun' surf launch / re-entry session at one of the beaches sometime over the weekend. Obvioulsy this will be depending on the conditions.

Bring your camera, bring a towel and bring a sense of adventure as ther are sure to be plenty of 'camera worthy' moments..

The van park is setting up a marquee for us on the Friday night. I'll put up the AKFF banner so you all know where to go. From around 7-7.30pm we'll be putting on some pizzas and soft drinks etc. BYO wine/beer etc.

This is a good way to say hi to other members informally and put some faces to the usernames. Looking forward to a fun weekend. See you all there.

And Rawprawn - if we catch nothing its all your fault :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## rawprawn

Davey G said:


> And Rawprawn - if we catch nothing its all your fault :shock: :shock: :lol:


Hey..........I thought we agreed early on that if you catch nothing its Perils fault. I'm merely the facilitator of the abuse to be heaped on Dave 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWewAPKIAACtfgAAQQLVoGLEoUAA/79/gMADDMNTaQjU2U00NDNQ0000eoDST1PUA0AAAAGg1PSaJo2qeUeoA0A0AK8EIEjayI09eSmOtC5MdXd6hk+rjY97XD81YzWClOVhg0Lh2gM7dkp3zlXpjo9hHRnhhnkwhyZ7SMzfuDRRTzKe0IUNQbRdlRQV4VybVB1XxJ4U+2vudIzSLCCA9bWfRg6IoZZKxSrS+id+lTglggvecYkXTuVxK6GwZ0MdkKFRYVCGs0ciPqJVgDCIavtI5Jr1I3rQNkTxuEI7HTRTMVSELkQjEph8fi7kinChIdgAeUQA=


----------



## fisherdan

kraley said:


> My wife and daughter will be up on this trip with me.
> 
> She has volunteered to put together some activities for anyone who doesn't want to fish.
> 
> Is anyone else bringing their family????


Trying to convince mine to come as the grief being directed toward me for enjoying myself for so long is almost not worth doing the trip....

But she's really nice! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looks like big southerlies for the weekend, what is the sheltered water like?


----------



## rawprawn

kraley said:


> My wife and daughter will be up on this trip with me.
> 
> She has volunteered to put together some activities for anyone who doesn't want to fish.
> 
> Is anyone else bringing their family????


Mine will proably come along for a look Friday and Saturday night and to drive me home when I've had too much to drink


----------



## mmalss

My wife and young kids are coming along, mainly to have a laugh at me again.... they still can't belief there are people out there as 'nerding' as me who like to fish out of a kayak :lol:


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## rawprawn

eastcoast said:


> WHAT 5 METRE SEA'S ON THE WEEKEND, budgewoi sand monster beachbash :lol: :lol: :lol: just charged up the video camera's !!!! that's got to be worth a couple of eastcoast lures for the best wipeout 8)
> cheer's mick


Camera charged and ready Mick :lol:


----------



## eastcoast

00


----------



## MangoX

Hope the rains and bloody wind dies down a bit :?

Only a couple of days to go  
Do we have a list of participants so far ?

I plan on leaving around 6 on Friday arriving around 8 for a bit of a fish around the caravan park before check in at 12.00

Have no idea of launch spots there....does anyone know the area ? (maybe post a map  )

just need to re-spool my Sol with 4lb and some FC leader.....

oh,...and the beer 8)


----------



## Peril

MangoX said:


> Hope the rains and bloody wind dies down a bit :?
> 
> Only a couple of days to go
> Do we have a list of participants so far ?
> 
> I plan on leaving around 6 on Friday arriving around 8 for a bit of a fish around the caravan park before check in at 12.00
> 
> Have no idea of launch spots there....does anyone know the area ? (maybe post a map  )
> 
> just need to re-spool my Sol with 4lb and some FC leader.....
> 
> oh,...and the beer 8)


Should be able to drag the yak a few metres to the water, just like at Forster. With the wind forecast, we should be able to stand on the bank and cast to the other side. See you there around 12


----------



## justcrusin

Bugger I have to work Friday now, so won't get there till around 7ish friday night.

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn

MangoX said:


> Hope the rains and bloody wind dies down a bit :?
> 
> Only a couple of days to go
> Do we have a list of participants so far ?
> 
> I plan on leaving around 6 on Friday arriving around 8 for a bit of a fish around the caravan park before check in at 12.00
> 
> Have no idea of launch spots there....does anyone know the area ? (maybe post a map  )
> 
> just need to re-spool my Sol with 4lb and some FC leader.....
> 
> oh,...and the beer 8)


Map and details on previous post. look back a couple of pages.


----------



## Peril

kraley said:


> The newest Seabreeze is looking much more friendly this morning. Might even have some offshore possibilities.


Looks even better if you look at the Newcastle forecast. Bit of swell on Saturday morning but nothing we can't handle provided the launch is ok. Bewdy


----------



## Flump

Hi folks, I won't be able to go due to an impending move to Brisbane. SWMBO says I've gotta pack my fishing stuff and kayaks or something.....all I hear is blah, blah, blah  :lol: .

Good luck to all


----------



## fisherdan

Flump said:


> ...all I hear is blah, blah, blah  :lol: .


Funny I'm hearing exactly the same here!!

I'm still in with a very good chance for a late arrival Friday. 

Save me a bunk Dave!

and a couple of slices of Pizza!


----------



## justcrusin

Seabreeze is looking even better tonight, by the time we get to saturday it should be all good 

Cheers Dave


----------



## fisherdan

Fishaliscious!

Amazing how the weather turns around these days! 

http://magicseaweed.com/New-South-Wales-MSW-Surf-Charts/47/wind/in/


----------



## rawprawn

I hope you all appreciate how hard I'm working to get the weather just right for the week end.


----------



## Davey G

rawprawn said:


> I hope you all appreciate how hard I'm working to get the weather just right for the week end.


Don't worry greg, if its crap weather we'll still blame you. :lol:

But, I do know of a great sheltered spot in case the weather does turn extra nasty. Its just down the road from the van park, behind the pub, in the beer garden.....

Nah, we'll be right!!! (positive thinking!)


----------



## Peril

Davey G said:


> rawprawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all appreciate how hard I'm working to get the weather just right for the week end.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry greg, if its crap weather we'll still blame you. :lol:
> 
> But, I do know of a great sheltered spot in case the weather does turn extra nasty. Its just down the road from the van park, behind the pub, in the beer garden.....
> 
> Nah, we'll be right!!! (positive thinking!)
Click to expand...

I thought we were lobbing up to Greg's place if the weather turned nasty


----------



## justcrusin

Hope so Gatesy, I have been geeing myself up to get offshore again. I was at the tackle store on Monday and they had some good reports of medium sized Kings of the Central Coast, Noora Head being on of them. Unfortunelty i have been unable to track down any exact locations.

Cheers dave


----------



## Davey G

OK, so as far as i can tell the merry band of lunatics attending this one will be>

Davey G
RedPhoenix
Peril
JT
Kraley
Rawprawn
JustCruisin
EastCoast
RuralRebel
On The Edge
GreyBurn
Mango X
Fisherdan
Clozinho
MMalss. Daytrip?
Angles. Maybe?

Anyone else??


----------



## Pauly

Barnsey is out he had trouble keeping his little motorbike up right the other day   
Frank is a definate will shall confirm today.


----------



## Gordon

just booked a camp site today. So count me in!


----------



## fisherdan

It's a good sign, this trip is now 2 pages longer than the SEQ trip!

I have to get out :?


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## driftr

what time will you guys be heading off on saturday morning? i might be able to paddle for a few hours before i head to sydney and considering budgewoi is only a 10min drive it should be fine.


----------



## Davey G

driftr said:


> what time will you guys be heading off on saturday morning? i might be able to paddle for a few hours before i head to sydney and considering budgewoi is only a 10min drive it should be fine.


I'd say most guys will be heading out at first light Saturday am. As most of us havent fished the lake before we'll be probably doing a bit of scouting around throughout the day.

If previous trips are any indication, we'll probably head out early, be back at the park by 11 or 12am for a feed and a rest and out again somewhere for an arvo session at around 3pm.

FYI - my mobiles 0411 215 111 if anyone needs to get in touch. Red and i will (hopefully) arrive shortly before midday on friday so will be heading out Friday arvo for a look about and to scare all the fish away.....


----------



## paffoh

Have a great time guys and a safe trip, I hope to get to another shindig soon..


----------



## Davey G

my cameras not that waterproof so it may not come out till sunday morning!

latest seabreeze forecast attached,

Fridays looking yuk , but Sat and Sunday should be pretty nice (low winds and smallish seas)


----------



## colzinho

RAwprawn/anyone has there been reports of any prawns around the lake? might be worth packing a prawn net for the trip guys and having a bit of a scoop.


----------



## rawprawn

I haven't heard, but I haven't really been listening. They will be there somewhere and Lake Munmorah is a good place for them. There is a spot just off the boat ramp at the north eastern corner of the lake. There was a guy out last week with a scissor net. I didn't stop to see if he had any.

Sorry I cant be any more help.


----------



## Davey G

all this rainwaters going to affect the fishing as well.. it will either be bloody good, or not.

lets hope its the former..


----------



## rawprawn

Davey G said:


> all this rainwaters going to affect the fishing as well.. it will either be bloody good, or not.
> 
> lets hope its the former..


There hasn't been any fish whilst I've been out the last few weeks whilst it's sunny so I don't think the rain can make it any worse.


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## JT

This a trip report from last week from Lake Macquarie and the Swansea channel. Yep...I know it is about 20 minutes north of where we will be but should at least be indicative of what's starting to happen. Greg...the Lake has fished very very poorly this Winter and to date. The other reports are that the flatties are coming on strong as are the squid.

------------

Well, the fish were on! The fishing spots were limited because of the conditions and lures were impossible to use.

A total of 52 bream, 33 whiting to 43cm, 2 flounder, 1 3kg flathead,1 luderick, 1 small snapper was the tally at the 12.30pm conclusion. Luke & Chris were the winners with 33 fish between them. Live worms and prawns along with fresh mullet were the damaging baits. Locations? , well, I guess Swansea Channel sums it up. Check out the pics!

OTHER FISHING REPORTS.

-Marlin are becoming bigger in numbers with numerous fish tagged off Port Stephens over the past 2 weekends.
-The local beach's are starting to fire with plenty of whiting coming from Blacksmiths as well as some tailor.
-Our close reefs should fire with water temp's raising to 20deg' and the 'jackets' starting to thin out. Finally! 
-Some reasonable tailor and kingfish from the rocks at Redhead.
-Good kingies' around moon island. 
-Newcastle harbour, jewfish are about with some bigger fish being taken from the '**** end' . Schools of baitfish everywhere.
-still plenty of blue swimmer crab reports coming from Lake Macquarie.

THE PRAWN RUN..
For those who braved the conditions this week came up trumps. The best I heard of was 9kg's of prawns , that was on Tuesday night. It seemed that the rougher the conditions, the better it is.

Fingers crossed 8)

JT


----------



## Gordon

The weather is looking average(showers) but im packed to go so it can hail and i'll still be there!

Wind is looking very tame on Saturday and Sunday though


----------



## fisherdan

AAAAGGGGHHHH!!!

I will be up on Saturday night about 21:00 ready for a big Sunday out on the calm ocean!

Mangox I hear you may have a corner in your cabin?

If you or anyone does you can get me on 0402 855 402,

cheer's


----------



## colzinho

Hi Guys, what a downer - I was due in Brisbane to run a course Monday morning but I have to fly up this arvo now and set things up due to my techs wife going into labour early last night . Sorry I'll be missing you all I was looking forward to this for weeks 

MAngoX please PM me info to pay for the cabin bed that I reserved.


----------



## JT

Bummer Mate.

Give Fisherdan a call on his mobile in his post above. He looks like he needs a crib.

JT


----------



## Angles

Hi Guys I am definately not gunna get there this weekend  I held off posting in the hope that I would have made it but I'ts not gunna happen this time :? Anyway Hope the weather / Sea is kind and you guys/gals have a gr8 time & catch lots of fish :lol: See you at the next one. Look forward to reading the reports.
Phil


----------

